

Why I Miss My Dumbphone - talsraviv
http://www.ecquire.com/blog/why-i-miss-my-dumbphone/

======
mikestew
Seems like smartphone noob syndrome. Look, it's a tool. Like any tool, it can
used for good or used to satisfy your base instincts. For those without a
smartphone, there have always been gossip rags at the grocery checkout line
with which to fritter your time. If you don't want to be bothered by the beeps
and farts of apps that think they need your attention, turn off the
notifications. That phone doesn't just leap out of your pocket with the inbox
displayed, there's active choice on the part of the user.

Directions? I've always avoided asking locals for directions, as most people
can barely get themselves to work and back (and I've been one of them when I
worked downtown Seattle). Apple Maps has nothing on the local gas station for
bad directions.

People steal dumb phones; people will steal anything. You just don't cry as
much when a feature phone walks off.

------
FredDollen
I've reverted to a prepaid 'dumb phone' for communication, and an Android
tablet for everything else.

------
Zigurd
The "dumbphone" he uses as an illustration is a Samsung feature phone with a
big color LCD (there goes battery life) and keyboard. That's just a pseudo-
smartphone.

And it goes downhill from there.

I can see someone writing a love letter to Series 40 before it, too, grew a
bunch of pseudo-smartphone features. Super-clean UI, insane battery life. It
had an OS built around the operations of mobile telephony that successfully
translated into simple human interactions. A masterpiece. But the neither-
fish-nor-fowl-phones will not be missed.

